# oatabix or weetabix



## ollieboi

*oatabix or weetabix*​
weetabix11173.03%oatabix4126.97%


----------



## ollieboi

whats better in every sense weetabix or oatabix :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Knifey

I prefer oatabix. No scientific reason.... just prefer the taste lol.


----------



## Galtonator

oatimix turn cement like so i stay with the original weetabix


----------



## ollieboi

i'm a weetabix man

oatabix when you have like 4 peices just soaks up alll the milk and turns into goop hahah


----------



## 2tpaul

ive never tried oatabix, ill have to give them a try


----------



## Dezmyster

.


----------



## Dezmyster

Oatabix tastes like crap Wheatabix for me.


----------



## 3752

wheatabix bitesize


----------



## ollieboi

Pscarb said:


> wheatabix bitesize


hahahaha nice unexpected touch there :laugh:  :laugh:

but the full size ones are better has to be said :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

Stupid question...What are oatabix and wheatabix..?


----------



## ollieboi

cellaratt said:


> Stupid question...What are oatabix and wheatabix..?


cereal's that are both rather tasty haha

:thumb:


----------



## TOBE

weetabix with dried fruit/raisins!

oh and a scoop of chocolate whey


----------



## cellaratt

ollieboi said:


> cereal's that are both rather tasty haha
> 
> :thumb:





TOBE said:


> weetabix with dried fruit/raisins!
> 
> oh and a scoop of chocolate whey


Thanks... :beer:


----------



## Bulldozer

wheatabix bitesize

YEAH BABY!!


----------



## Truewarrior1

weetabix ftw yo yo.


----------



## nathanlowe

I love wheetabix, its only my 2nd day of eating it.

Just having 4 at the minute.

Can i just ask.

Do alot of people have it because its a cereal that is full of carbs which are not loaded with sugar ?


----------



## ollieboi

nathanlowe said:


> Do alot of people have it because its a cereal that is full of carbs which are not loaded with sugar ?


i dunno buh it's healthier than everythings else in my cereal cupboard so it's a great tasty option hahaha


----------



## MXMAD

Weetabix :thumbup1:


----------



## Mars

Both, 4 weetabix 2 oatabix banana pint green top for starters.


----------



## 3752

i like both normal and bitesize but the bitesize my son likes so have to go with them....

i like either as an alternative to Oats now i am not dieting as

100g of bitesize is 69g of carbs

and 2 full size wheatabix is 25g of carbs so both are easy to work out and fit into your daily totals.....or am i just sad that i know this in my head


----------



## donggle

Lin said:


> They both look like they've been through a dogs mixer......so neither


 :thumb: they smell bad enough... i'm not bothering to taste them...



Pscarb said:


> i like both normal and bitesize but the bitesize my son likes so have to go with them....
> 
> i like either as an alternative to Oats now i am not dieting as
> 
> 100g of bitesize is 69g of carbs
> 
> and 2 full size wheatabix is 25g of carbs so both are easy to work out and fit into your daily totals.....*or am i just sad that i know this in my head*


i'm saying nothing... just nodding in agreement :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Always had Wheetabix for first carbs of the day ( since 1989) :thumbup1: , tried Oatabix once and thought they where fcukin awful :thumbdown:


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle

Never had Oatibix yet... so will have to say Weetabix


----------



## flexwright

the mrs bought me oatabix as there was no weetabix in the shop, after a bowl i threw them in the bin, i wouldnt give them to my dog


----------



## ParaManiac

nathanlowe said:


> Do alot of people have it because its a cereal that is full of carbs which are not loaded with sugar ?


Exactly,plus low in salt,decent vits/mins and plenty of fibre.

and as already said,ideal for mixing with chocolate protein powder.

I prefer Oatibix,thicker consistency and,imo,taste great


----------



## Houston

weird that i should find this thread as im just tucking into a bowl of weetabix minis with chocolate bits! on special at morrisons so my lass bought em, LOVELY!!

does puttin them in the microwave for a min do anything to the carb content?

oatabix are too dry for my likin, get stuck in me throat (yes i do add milk), but it helps me drink my protein drink so its all good


----------



## ParaManiac

Houston said:


> weird that i should find this thread as im just tucking into a bowl of weetabix minis with chocolate bits! on special at morrisons so my lass bought em, LOVELY!!


 Oh dear


----------



## Pithead

I'd never even heard of Oatabix untill seeing this poll. How long have they been making Oatabix?


----------



## Galtonator

you can beat the real thing,porridge made with a bannana in it is really nice


----------



## Incredible Bulk

weetabix in a casserole dish so you can put 4 in at the same time without stacking them up.


----------



## soze

weetabix, i have 4 of um and use a protein shake instead of milk. taste grr888888888888. oh sorry thats Frosties, lol


----------



## Houston

its like wheet but mades from oats instead abix!

beed makin them a good few years now


----------



## megatron

oatabis is grat, but, eat it too much and you get ass problems.

They have some rock hard, undigesetable sharp peices of glasslike cooked oats that cheer your hoop on exit.


----------



## Burner

I got some oatabix on offer when they first came out and couldnt finish them. Absolutely revolting. Wheetbix have been a breakfast staple for me all my life. 5 hits the spot.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

only 2 years this thread's been dead


----------



## hilly

never really ate weetabix but our mum does, cnt imagine there to nice with water but may give em a bash with a protein powder and water mix 2moro. bet they aint as good as oats tho


----------



## BLUTOS

January mid morning, out working in the open 1 chicken cup of soup, 1 can tuna and 1 weetabix same mug, boiling water = Heaven!


----------



## skinnyfat

Dezmyster said:


> Oatabix tastes like crap Wheatabix for me.


agreed


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i've never actually tryed oatabix so i cant give a proper arguement but cant go wrong with wheatabix 

microwave your milk before putting it over the wheatabix unti its hot but not burning. And pour it over 5 or 6 wheatabix's and empty a hole bag of sugar onto it (exageration lol)

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hilly

looking into weetabix its not ideal when some1 is dieting as it has a gi of 70+


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

hilly said:


> looking into weetabix its not ideal when some1 is dieting as it has a gi of 70+


wow !

i would never have wheatabix while dieting anyway but thats good to know just incase i ever did want it 

cheers for that info :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## hilly

No worries, i have been looking for a replacement for oats and was going to use weetabix. as im bulking/maintaining its not so much of an issue having them for breaky or pwo just not any other time of the day like you can have oats


----------



## Ben Dilk

oatibix all the way


----------



## coflex

BLUTOS said:


> January mid morning, out working in the open 1 chicken cup of soup, 1 can tuna and 1 weetabix same mug, boiling water = Heaven!


you gotta be kiddin...??? that's gross!!! :confused1:


----------



## RICKYT

weetabix but oatiflakes are better


----------



## hsmann87

wheat doesn't suit me so if I had to choose it would be oatabix


----------



## matt88

Oatabix without a doubt


----------



## Themanabolic

What ever is in the cupboard! loving oatibix at the moment!


----------



## quinn85

it's all about the dirty own brand wheat biscuits


----------



## aa_sexy

Weetabix all the way, what the hell is oatabix? They keep bringing these new cereals out and they never taste as good as the 'classics'!


----------



## kaos_nw

sunnybisk wheat biscuits from asda!


----------



## BB_999

I prefer the taste of Weetabix but Oatibix are lower GI so I usually choose Oatibix.


----------



## thetong6969

oatibix are fow

weetabix or anything similiar (shops own gimme 8 fro brekkie mmmm)


----------



## HTID

its got to be Frosties with ice cold full fat milk for me


----------



## Ironclad

Neither. Shredded Wheat. It's the only sodding thing I can find that does not contain sugar.


----------



## albert88en

Oatabix!

2 scoops of USN IGF1 Chocolate, 4 ice cubes, 1 tbsp flaxseed all mixed in a blender.

Pour mix over 3-4 Oatabix....

Eat!!


----------



## Dazarooni

If you're a believer in the GI scale then Weetabix is high GI. Oatibix has never been tested.

Porridge oats such as steel cut and rolled are low gi. All-bran is a good low GI cereal.


----------



## davmajic

weetabix with a sliced banana...........


----------



## davmajic

I'm starting a new Exercise programme.

What you do is take one Weetabix.

Take an Aero chocolate bar.

Crumble the Aero over the Weetabix.

AEROBIX!!

whoo hoo


----------



## ojaysmoke

davmajic said:


> I'm starting a new Exercise programme.
> 
> What you do is take one Weetabix.
> 
> Take an Aero chocolate bar.
> 
> Crumble the Aero over the Weetabix.
> 
> AEROBIX!!
> 
> whoo hoo


 :lol: haha quality


----------



## NakedGuy

Perfekt, a oat and nut cereal by perfekt nutrician. I love it. Hard to come by though but you can find stockists online


----------



## big_jim_87

kellogg's frosties, there grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!

if no frosties then hunny nut corn flakes and if non of them ill settle for weetabix but fuk oatabix there shyt!


----------



## f1R3fLy

Weetabix warmed up with milk then a scoop of whey, sometimes topped with marshmallows, mmmmmmmmmmm!! (I may be salivating a little right now!!)


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

I once ate 24 weetabix in one sitting - I stuck em in a mixing bowl with about 2 and a half pints of semi and ate the lot.

Was like a play dough fun factory the next day :laugh:


----------



## Blinkey

Oats are seeds and wheat is grass, that is the difference.


----------



## murphy2010

6 weetabix with 500ml full fat milk as i woke up  sigh i miss those good ol' bulking days


----------



## anabolik

Weetabix with a handful of blueberries is my fave.

Oatabix are like cement pucks they're fvcking disgusting :thumbdown:


----------



## BoxerJay

Weetabix all the way for me, plenty of sugar


----------



## Incredible Bulk

BoxerJay said:


> Weetabix all the way for me, plenty of sugar


Kinda defeats the object lol.

Why not just eat a mars bar for breakfast


----------



## zack amin

weetabix minis choc chip


----------



## sawyer

Weetabix without a doubt. Lad a work with can eat a box of 24 in one sitting with milk funny as


----------



## -dionysus-

I thought I'd try oatabix the consistency when the milk is absorbed is awful, tried mixing them with wheetabix and liked the combination.

Crunchy nut cornflakes are my favourite, I don't buy them often as I can eat the whole box.


----------



## big_jim_87

sawyer said:


> Weetabix without a doubt. Lad a work with can eat a box of 24 in one sitting with milk funny as


Lol on a cheat day I smashed in 18 in a single sitting... But I had eaten about 2k prior to this lol this was like my pudding lol

I reckon I could do the 24 and a few more if it was the only thing I was eating... I really like weetabix lol add ice cold chock whey to em! Make up a shake and leave in the fridge till real cold and bang it on ya weetabix its lovely

Better then the shytty chock ones they make!


----------



## Kemot

oats !!!!! - weetabix is for kids.


----------



## big_jim_87

Kemot said:


> oats !!!!! - weetabix is for kids.


So are Cherios, Special K and Frosties but all offer a better pw meal then oats as higher gi...

I quite often have weetabix or any other cereal pw... Taste good and works well... Lol

How do you have your oats?

Best way imo is oats, chock whey and raisins with a little splenda and cinnamon... Best breky going


----------



## str4nger

oatabix flakes for me,


----------

